# Destination U.s.a. - Updated With Blog Link



## folsom_five

Hello Outbackers-

It is quickly coming down to departure time for our 8 week road trip.

I thought I'd pass along our planned destinations, and if anyone is in the area it would be great to meet some fellow Outbackers.









So, here it is. The plan is pretty concrete right now, so barring any unforseen circumstances... this is where we will be:

We will be keeping a blog, and it can be found here : http://folsom5outback.blogspot.com

5/29-5/30 Barstow, CA - Calico Ghost Town
5/30-6/1 Grand Canyon (Williams, AZ) - Grand Canyon Railway RV
6/1 - 6/2 Scottsdale, AZ - WestWorld
6/2 - 6/3 City of Rocks, NM - City of Rocks CG
6/3 - 6/4 Carlsbad Caverns, NM - Carlsbad RV Park
6/4 - 6/5 Junction, TX - South Llano River SP
6/5 - 6/8 San Antonio, TX - San Antonio KOA
6/8 - 6/9 Houston, TX - Bay Colony RV
6/9 - 6/12 New Orleans, LA - Bayou Segnette SP
6/12 - 6/17 TOPSAIL Outbackers Rally
6/17 - 6/20 Savannah, GA - Skidaway Island SP
6/20 - 6/23 Charleston, SC - James Island CP
6/23 - 6/24 Williamsburg, VA - American Heritage RV
6/24 - 6/25 Monticello - Misty Mountain CG
6/25 - 6/29 Washington DC - Cherry Hill RV
6/29 - 7/1 Gettysburg, PA - Gettysburg CG
7/1 - 7/2 Philadelphia, PA - Timberlane CG
7/2 - 7/6 Jersey City, NJ - Liberty Harbor RV
7/6 - 7/8 Ithaca, NY - Robert H Treman SP
7/8 - 7/11 ***** Falls, NY - Four Mile Creek
7/11 - 7/13 Indiana - Indiana Dunes SP
7/13 - 7/15 Wisconsin Dells, WI - Stand Rock
7/15 - 7/16 Sioux Falls, SD - Jellystone
7/16 - 7/18 Mt Rushmore - Palmer Gulch KOA
7/18 - 7/20 Custer SP, SD - Sylvan Lake
7/20 - 7/25 Grand Tetons - Colter Bay Village RV
7/25 - 7/26 Wells, NV - ??
7/26 HOME

Jeez... we seem to be doing way too much.







I'm gonna need a vacation after all of this.








We will be keeping a blog, and will update this post with its link soon.


----------



## snew

Wow! Awesome trip. I think you will be very tired. Have a great time and take it all in - if you can stand it!!!


----------



## clarkely

WOW!!! That Looks Awesome!!! I am so envious....i would love to do a summer cross country trip!!!

Delay yourself in pa and join us at Gettysburg!! Its not to far oiut of the way on your trip down from Niagara......


----------



## CamperAndy

Track your fuel economy and pricing for the blog.


----------



## folsom_five

clarkely said:


> WOW!!! That Looks Awesome!!! I am so envious....i would love to do a summer cross country trip!!!
> 
> Delay yourself in pa and join us at Gettysburg!! Its not to far oiut of the way on your trip down from Niagara......


I was hoping to make it to more than one rally, but we are at the Topsail rally during your Gettysburg rally. I'm not going to be in PA area until the end of June.


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> Track your fuel economy and pricing for the blog.


Yes, I will be tracking my fuel mileage and costs... I'm sure glad we didn't do this last summer when diesel prices were double of what they are now.


----------



## California Jim

Wow, now THAT'S an itinerary! Safe travels and good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like a very full trip...wow.









I'm already counting down the time to my next sabbatical...only 6 more years.


----------



## folsom_five

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like a very full trip...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already counting down the time to my next sabbatical...only 6 more years.


Only 6 more years to my next one as well. 
I'll have to see after this road trip if I will be willing to go on another one this long.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

folsom_five said:


> Looks like a very full trip...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already counting down the time to my next sabbatical...only 6 more years.


Only 6 more years to my next one as well. 
I'll have to see after this road trip if I will be willing to go on another one this long.








[/quote]

Great...then lets plan a Rally. Only 6 years in advance.


----------



## Chabbie1

Wow , that sounds awesome!

I'm sure glad we didn't do this last summer when diesel prices were double of what they are now. 
folsom_five Posted Today, 02:04 PM

Yeah, we went to Yellowstone last year when gas was $4.50/gal. Ouch!


----------



## mike

Great planning, We are almost set with a trip that will be almost the opposite of yours. I will be interested in the review of carlsbad. We will be looking forward to seeing u all at topsail, albiet for a couple of days.


----------



## 'Ohana

folsom_five said:


> Hello Outbackers-
> 
> It is quickly coming down to departure time for our 8 week road trip.
> 
> I thought I'd pass along our planned destinations, and if anyone is in the area it would be great to meet some fellow Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here it is. The plan is pretty concrete right now, so barring any unforseen circumstances... this is where we will be:
> 
> 5/29-5/30 Barstow, CA - Calico Ghost Town
> 5/30-6/1 Grand Canyon (Williams, AZ) - Grand Canyon Railway RV
> 6/1 - 6/2 Scottsdale, AZ - WestWorld
> 6/2 - 6/3 City of Rocks, NM - City of Rocks CG
> 6/3 - 6/4 Carlsbad Caverns, NM - Carlsbad RV Park
> 6/4 - 6/5 Junction, TX - South Llano River SP
> 6/5 - 6/8 San Antonio, TX - San Antonio KOA
> 6/8 - 6/9 Houston, TX - Bay Colony RV
> 6/9 - 6/12 New Orleans, LA - Bayou Segnette SP
> 6/12 - 6/17 TOPSAIL Outbackers Rally
> 6/17 - 6/20 Savannah, GA - Skidaway Island SP
> 6/20 - 6/23 Charleston, SC - James Island CP
> 6/23 - 6/24 Williamsburg, VA - American Heritage RV
> 6/24 - 6/25 Monticello - Misty Mountain CG
> 6/25 - 6/29 Washington DC - Cherry Hill RV
> 6/29 - 7/1 Gettysburg, PA - Gettysburg CG
> 7/1 - 7/2 Philadelphia, PA - Timberlane CG
> 7/2 - 7/6 Jersey City, NJ - Liberty Harbor RV
> 7/6 - 7/8 Ithaca, NY - Robert H Treman SP
> 7/8 - 7/11 ***** Falls, NY - Four Mile Creek
> 7/11 - 7/13 Indiana - Indiana Dunes SP
> 7/13 - 7/15 Wisconsin Dells, WI - Stand Rock
> 7/15 - 7/16 Sioux Falls, SD - Jellystone
> 7/16 - 7/18 Mt Rushmore - Palmer Gulch KOA
> 7/18 - 7/20 Custer SP, SD - Sylvan Lake
> 7/20 - 7/25 Grand Tetons - Colter Bay Village RV
> 7/25 - 7/26 Wells, NV - ??
> 7/26 HOME
> 
> Jeez... we seem to be doing way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need a vacation after all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be keeping a blog, and will update this post with its link soon.


You will also need a couple of extra day's to color in the states map in your sig.
















Ed


----------



## folsom_five

'Ohana said:


> You will also need a couple of extra day's to color in the states map in your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I am hoping to have time in the evenings to update my states map as we go along.


----------



## ember

sounds like a GREAT adventure. Just be sure to focus on the adventure not the intinerary! Above all else have fun and stay safe!!


----------



## ssrrchase

You're gonna have a blast! We loved our trip to Topsail and back. Interstate 40 to Nashville, down to Topsail then Interstate 10 back - 5,000 miles (drop in the bucket compared to your mileage







). After that long drive we now know that it's not as crazy as everyone tells you AND it opens the door to more destinations farther away because you now have the experience of the "driving vacation".

Have fun!

-Steve


----------



## Nathan

folsom_five said:


> Looks like a very full trip...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already counting down the time to my next sabbatical...only 6 more years.


Only 6 more years to my next one as well. 
I'll have to see after this road trip if I will be willing to go on another one this long.








[/quote]
How to you guys get sabbaticals?? The only extended vacation my company offers is the permanent kind.







/


----------



## folsom_five

Nathan said:


> Looks like a very full trip...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already counting down the time to my next sabbatical...only 6 more years.


Only 6 more years to my next one as well. 
I'll have to see after this road trip if I will be willing to go on another one this long.








[/quote]
How to you guys get sabbaticals?? The only extended vacation my company offers is the permanent kind.







/
[/quote]

VERY FEW companies offer them anymore... unless you are in the religious or educational fields, but then you typically have to do something to enhance your learning/skills. I can do pretty much whatever I want during my time off.
My 1st sabbatical (7 years ago) was spent at home just after my daughter was born. It was amazing to be able to spend that time with my new-born. Not many working parents get that opportunity.

I truely treasure the opportunity to take a sabbatical and am trying to do something that my family will really benefit from. Both my DW and I were born and raised in California and our travels have not taken us far from home. I am expecting this road trip to really open my eyes to what each state has to offer.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I noticed you took Seacliff and New Brighton off the agenda!








I get it....We aren't good enough!








.............Hey....look at me.... I'm Folsom_five... I'm too got for Aptos CA.








..................................................
..................................................
So...maybe next year?








Have fun,
Brian


----------



## outbackgeorgia

We have been to most of your destinations, over the years!
You didn't leave enough time in South Ilano State Park!
It was one of the BEST stops on our many trips. The river is great, watch our for the local animals!
While at Rushmore, try to see Crazy Horse too.
Looks like a GREAT trip.

Dave


----------



## folsom_five

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I noticed you took Seacliff and New Brighton off the agenda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it....We aren't good enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............Hey....look at me.... I'm Folsom_five... I'm too got for Aptos CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................
> ..................................................
> So...maybe next year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun,
> Brian


Don't worry Brian... those are still our favorite. Can't let you have all the fun in Aptos.
Kind of hard to get to the other places on our itinerary during weekend trips.

We'll have to meet up next time we get out to the coast.

--Greg


----------



## Nathan

folsom_five said:


> .....
> I truely treasure the opportunity to take a sabbatical and am trying to do something that my family will really benefit from. Both my DW and I were born and raised in California and our travels have not taken us far from home. I am expecting this road trip to really open my eyes to what each state has to offer.


Have a wonderful trip!








You are right that it will be a great experience for everyone! I have always loved seeing the differences in the country as you travel around it. (It's also interesting to talk to the people and see all of the similarities.







) I enjoy the rolling forests of the northern great lake region. I also love the NE seaboard (Maine), the high plains (western Dakota's, Wyoming), the canyonlands of Utah, and the Sierra's. The Rockies are by far my favorite destination and IMO, they keep getting better as you head north.
In short, there are only a few areas I've been through that I didn't enjoy, and I can appreciate the need for all of them. I hope the trip is everything and more than you are expecting!


----------



## folsom_five

I'm finally sending out the link to our blog. Looking forward to meeting other Outbackers at Topsail and along our way around the US.

You can find our blog here : http://folsom5outback.blogspot.com

--Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper

folsom_five said:


> I'm finally sending out the link to our blog. Looking forward to meeting other Outbackers at Topsail and along our way around the US.
> 
> You can find our blog here : http://folsom5outback.blogspot.com
> 
> --Greg


Looking forward to reading this....


----------



## Outback Steve

That sounds like a wonderful trip. We will be in San Marcos the weekend you are in San Antonio. We have plans of floating the river. Just wanted to give you a heads up that the Huey P Long bridge in New Orleans is extra narrow, scary enough not towing a trailer. I look forward to reading your blog.


----------



## folsom_five

Outback Steve said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip. We will be in San Marcos the weekend you are in San Antonio. We have plans of floating the river. Just wanted to give you a heads up that the Huey P Long bridge in New Orleans is extra narrow, scary enough not towing a trailer. I look forward to reading your blog.


Thanks for the head's up on the bridge.
I also just looked at our plans while in San Antonio and DW had written down "tubing in San Marcos" on Sunday.
Maybe we'll run into each other?


----------



## Piecemaker

It looks like you forgot sleep in your trip plans.

You will love the fireworks over the Hudson River and they just opened the crown of the Statue of Liberty again.

Have a Great trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> How to you guys get sabbaticals?? The only extended vacation my company offers is the permanent kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


We both work for the same company, but I'm in Oregon (duh) and he is in California (can you guess the city?







)

Sabbaticals have been part of the culture and I never see it going away. It was awesome having the entire summer off with my kids last year. Great memories made for sure.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> How to you guys get sabbaticals?? The only extended vacation my company offers is the permanent kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


We both work for the same company, but I'm in Oregon (duh) and he is in California (can you guess the city?







)

Sabbaticals have been part of the culture and I never see it going away. It was awesome having the entire summer off with my kids last year. Great memories made for sure.








[/quote]
Yeah, yeah, well, just so long as you both know you are spoiled!









If you ever hear about them deciding to expand into automotive (steel parts, not silicone







), just let me know!


----------



## folsom_five

Well, I finally have a little "down-time"... We just pulled into a KOA in San Antonio, TX. 
It's been a whirlwind adventure getting this far. If you haven't read about our mis-adventures yet (and care to do so), I suggest you take a look at our blog (link is in 1st post). I think that Murphy has been following us around on this trip... I just hope he moves on SOON!
Anyways, so far we are on schedule and looking forward to a few days of down-time.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

What a great trip. We are following your blog and think back fondly to our "Land Cruise" three years ago. You are making us think of planning our next big trip in four years ... similar to yours in geography and direction.

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

folsom_five said:


> Well, I finally have a little "down-time"... We just pulled into a KOA in San Antonio, TX.
> It's been a whirlwind adventure getting this far. If you haven't read about our mis-adventures yet (and care to do so), I suggest you take a look at our blog (link is in 1st post). I think that Murphy has been following us around on this trip... I just hope he moves on SOON!
> Anyways, so far we are on schedule and looking forward to a few days of down-time.


I've been reading it everyday!! Love the tone you guys put into the blog. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## ARzark

What an amazing trip, and an excellent blog too. Gool 'ole Murphy visited you early, so it's got to be nothing but smooth Outbacking for you & the family from now on!
Enjoy your trip, travel safe and keep on blogging!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

We will be staying in our wonderful state of Alaska. I guess with all that Alaska has to offer, we could call it the ultimate staycation!


----------



## Steelhead

What! No Montana in your plans? Booo!

Dallas


----------



## folsom_five

Outback Steve said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip. We will be in San Marcos the weekend you are in San Antonio. We have plans of floating the river. Just wanted to give you a heads up that the Huey P Long bridge in New Orleans is extra narrow, scary enough not towing a trailer. I look forward to reading your blog.


Steve- 
We floated down the San Marcos river on Sunday and then stayed at the Rio Vista park for several hours letting the kids play in the water. We all had a blast!

All I can say is WOW... that Huey P Long bridge IS narrow!







I was trying to stay in my lane since traffic was trying to pass me, but as soon as I rubbed my tires on the right side curb, I said "screw it", and took up both lanes... just put my flashers on and drove right down the middle. I was keeping up with traffic so I wasn't holding anybody back. I'm sure I pissed a few people off though.


----------



## Outback Steve

`~~We floated down the San Marcos river on Sunday and then stayed at the Rio Vista park for several hours letting the kids play in the water. We all had a blast!``~~

We floated Saturday and then Sunday we hung out by the broken down dam. It was really cool to talk to everyone that came down.

~~~All I can say is WOW... that Huey P Long bridge IS narrow!~~~

That was brave!!!! Have you come across any other crazy bridges like that? I know I would be driving down the center in just my truck but I avoided it as much as possible when I lived there.

Michelle


----------



## folsom_five

Today has been somewhat restful... DW & DD went off to see some of the plantations that the New Orleans area has to offer, while me and my boys headed off to the pool at Bayou Segnette State Park. We had the pool to ourselves for about an hour. It was nice to just swim around and play Marco Polo.







It has been a great guys afternoon.
I am now sitting back in the Outback catching up on Outbackers while my boys are battling each other in "Call of Duty" on their Gameboy DS "gadgets". We walked around for a while, but without a vehicle (DW has it) the kids wanted to get out of the heat.
Yesterday we spent all day in French Quarter and had a great time. New Orleans has so much to offer... history, food, entertainment, food, etc...







We all tried some fried alligator. It was great. Very flavorful. Was looking for a place to get some fried oysters but didn't find any yet, so I settled for some gumbo (and got my oysters in there).
Tonight we will be heading over to a place called New Orleans Food & Spirits (recommended by Billy aka "Jambalaya") to satisfy my seafood fix.

Sadly we will be leaving New Orleans Friday morning, but then it's off to Topsail for a week of "fun in the sun" with other Outbackers.

I can't believe it's only been 2 weeks on the road and 6 more to go. We've see so many wonderful places in such a short time.

This will be a trip we will never forget.

--Greg


----------



## California Jim

Wow Greg! I just checked out the link to your blog and it's absolutely wonderful. What a great keepsake for your family when you're finished too. I'll be reading as often as possible from the road as our "land cruise" begins next week.

Safe Travels.

Jim


----------



## dunn4

I have been intermittent on my Outback checks and missed your visit in San Marcos, Texas. Darn sorry I missed you on the river. Great place to tube and relax. I work for the city and would have at least waved from the river bank! I was down at the tube rental place (San Marcos Lion's Club) on Friday, 6/5, working a benefit BBQ. A fire in May damaged all their inventory, but many rallied to save the tubing summer. We were trying to help them out with recovery by selling a little Texas BBQ (1,500 chicken and sausage plates). They (the Lion's Club) give so much to the San Marcos community in support of social service organizations and scholarships. San Marcos is a lovely city and the river makes it a great place to visit.

Also glad to see you enjoyed your short visit at South Llano River SP. One of our favorites and not far from home.

Your blog is great fun to read and I hope one day to have a similar trip across the country. Be safe, be well, and have more fun.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

California Jim said:


> What a great keepsake for your family when you're finished too. I'll be reading as often as possible from the road as our "land cruise" begins next week.


I guess we started something with that name, huh?










Ed


----------



## California Jim

I bow before the father of the Land Cruise! You are definately the father of the term not to mention one heck of a blogger yourself Ed! I greatly enjoyed the Land Cruise blog and hope to do one myself someday. In the meantime I'll be running a micro-blog by your standards next week as we set sail for our humble 16 day trip to Oregon and points in-between. Just a three hour tour









OH yeah, I love the idea of converting the blog into a bound book. Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy

I want to hear about the hitch and really want to see pictures. I know you must have them.


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> I want to hear about the hitch and really want to see pictures. I know you must have them.


Andy,
I'm assuming you are referring to the broken 3P hitch?
I took a few pics with my iPhone to send Sean, but unless you know what you're looking at it doesn't look like much. 
I was so concerned about how we were going to continue our trip, I wasn't really thinking about pictures. 
I will put the pics in my gallery once I can get them off my iPhone.


----------



## CamperAndy

folsom_five said:


> I want to hear about the hitch and really want to see pictures. I know you must have them.


Andy,
I'm assuming you are referring to the broken 3P hitch?
I took a few pics with my iPhone to send Sean, but unless you know what you're looking at it doesn't look like much. 
I was so concerned about how we were going to continue our trip, I wasn't really thinking about pictures. 
I will put the pics in my gallery once I can get them off my iPhone.
[/quote]

That would be the one you broke that almost ruined your trip and as your DW wrote it could have been catastrophic and you know me and broken things, I always want to see how things work and can break. There are a lot of 3P hitches on here and if guys should look at them to make sure theirs is not going to do what yours did it would be good to have that information.

I don't remember if you said much about it but was there any damage to the trailer or contents from the drop?


----------



## TexanThompsons

What a blog! Love it! Keep it coming! I'm living vicariously! Sure wish I could have been there to assist you with your Johnson Space Center tour. I used to work there and could have given you some of the cooler aspects of the center!

Enjoy the southern hospitality!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I'm really enjoying your blog; keep up the good work! It is bringing back memories of our trip in '06.

I hope you keep doing daily updates even though you won't have WiFi for a few days. On our trip we would blog to a text file, then upload whenever we could. In that way we kept the day-by-day feel of the blog, even though WiFi connections were sparse (particularly in the Ontario portion of our trip).

Ed


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> I want to hear about the hitch and really want to see pictures. I know you must have them.


Andy,
I'm assuming you are referring to the broken 3P hitch?
I took a few pics with my iPhone to send Sean, but unless you know what you're looking at it doesn't look like much. 
I was so concerned about how we were going to continue our trip, I wasn't really thinking about pictures. 
I will put the pics in my gallery once I can get them off my iPhone.
[/quote]

That would be the one you broke that almost ruined your trip and as your DW wrote it could have been catastrophic and you know me and broken things, I always want to see how things work and can break. There are a lot of 3P hitches on here and if guys should look at them to make sure theirs is not going to do what yours did it would be good to have that information.

I don't remember if you said much about it but was there any damage to the trailer or contents from the drop?
[/quote]
Thankfully no damage to the trailer. The ONLY damage to the truck was where the safety chains attached. When the trailer dropped the chains essentially kept the trailer from completely digging into the asphalt. The weight of the trailer on the chains slightly bent the attachment points for the chains. I believe that the safety chains saved the trailer from serious damage. 
I will upload the pics when we have a better wifi connection.


----------



## folsom_five

well we departed the Topsail Rally early this morning. We had a great time with the South-Eastern Outbackers. 
We finally made it to our next destination of Savannah, GA. Boy is that FL panhandle LONG.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wow...the rattlesnake would have forced us to leave that day....DW is *not* snake friendly.


----------



## folsom_five

We are now officially 1/2 way through our road trip. We have completed 4 weeks and traveled just over 5100 miles so far. 
Washington DC has so much to offer and we are finding it hard to spend enough time at each place we are touring. Mastering the Metro only took 2 days. 
The Evening Parade at the Marine Barracks was truely amazing. Our youngest son (Chris) got very excited when he found out that the Marines in the parade were all carrying M1 Garand rifles. I think he is going to be the gun afficianato in our family.

This trip has been amazing. If you ever have the opportunity to take an extended road trip with your family, I highly recommend it.

--Greg


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Thanks for keeping us posted. Your blog is great!

Ed


----------



## rock hill

amazing trip.


----------



## folsom_five

We have departed from Cherry Hill Campground and are now sitting at Gettysburg Campground. This is an amazing place... Our site backs up to a river and is very quiet and peaceful. 
The next 2 days will be spent touring the Gettysburg battlefields and learning about the history of the area.

That's all for now... Gotta go sit by the campfire.


----------



## jcat67

What a great trip and opportunity. I notice from the itinerary you should be in place for an incredible 4th fireworks display near Liberty Island. No accident I am sure. Glad you are having a safe and fun time. Enjoy the rest, it will be over before you know it.


----------



## rdvholtwood

I just got through reading the posts...WoW! what a trip! You were so close to where we had our summer rally at DB - wish we could have met.

I work in Phila - and will be there on 7/1 - are you going to do some sightseeing in the city?


----------



## mike

great to hear the trip is going well, We will be at toulemne wed.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Greg, it was great meeting you today at Independence Hall and walking to South Street.

I started from the hospital by taking the eastbound Market St. EL to 5th street from 34th street - that was a treat - I haven't been on the EL in years!! The Liberty Bell area has changed a lot from what I remember!! The walk to South street and meeting your family at Jim's Steaks was great.









After you left, I walked up South Street to the Philadelphia Fire station looking for a t-shirt. They had quite a selection, but, didn't have my size...









It is truly a blessing that you have this time off from work to spend with your family and de-tox from work. I wish the hospital would do the same for me - it would sure help!!









I wish you and your family safe travels in your journeys ahead!!

Rick


----------



## folsom_five

Rick, thanks for taking time out of your evening to meet up with us. It was good to meet and chat with you... Sorry you had to wait so long for the next train.

We left Philadelphia the next morning and headed to New York (actually campground is in Jersey City). We will be overlooking the Statue of Liberty on the 4th of July... The firework show should be good from where we are staying.

Sitting at a playground in Central Park right now... the kids needed to burn off some energy, and I needed a little downtime.

--Greg


----------

